# Pricing 10ft



## Bohdi (Jan 28, 2015)

Hopefully someone can help me with this.I price jobs using 4.15 for 8ft and 4.25 for 9ft.How is 10ft calculated


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

You mean multiplying by the square footage? Alot of times 4.25 will work for 10ft. Sometimes I use 4.5


----------



## Bohdi (Jan 28, 2015)

Right to find square footage of wall and ceilings.I don't see how 4.25 can be right for 9ft and 10ft.Thanks for the reply


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

We always measured ceilings and measured exterior walls and doubled interior walls. Your waste is going over windows and doors. Using a multiplier works or I can walk in and count it off and be within 5 sheets. it only takes a few minutes to write it out and add it up.

Welcome Bohdi!


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

MrWillys said:


> We always measured ceilings and measured exterior walls and doubled interior walls. Your waste is going over windows and doors. Using a multiplier works or I can walk in and count it off and be within 5 sheets. it only takes a few minutes to write it out and add it up.
> 
> Welcome Bohdi!


Yep nothing beets a walk through and count (;

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

I measure everything as is. Floor footage is not enough information. A two car garage which is 8' x 24 'x 24' has a 2.29 floor to combined drywall ratio. A 10' x 2' x 8' closet has a 11.5 floor to combined drywall ratio. The only time I compare floor to combined drywall footage is after I have done a correct bid. And then it is built into my bid sheets just to do a quick check in case I may have made a mistake.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Only time you should be using a multiplier is when doing plans or giving preliminary bids. When I count a house I use my laser to get ceiling footage and then just eyeball the walls. Board count for walls can drastically change based on how cut up it is.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> I measure everything as is. Floor footage is not enough information. A two car garage which is 8' x 24 'x 24' has a 2.29 floor to combined drywall ratio. A 10' x 2' x 8' closet has a 11.5 floor to combined drywall ratio. The only time I compare floor to combined drywall footage is after I have done a correct bid. And then it is built into my bid sheets just to do a quick check in case I may have made a mistake.


Lol your using your brains again endo. I try to use my head mainly for holding sheets or to land on in case of a sudden fall can't afford to hurt those hand and feet


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

I pull a tape out for every job. If it does not pay well enough to do this...someone else can use their multiplier, and either over or under it!


----------

